# Aggieland Invitational, College Station, TX. June 7 & 8, 2014. Diyma GTG



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

Ok boys and girls......here we go again. We have finalized the date and are putting together a prize purse worthy of DIYMA and all you awesome SQ brothers and sisters. Here is what is finalized:

Dates June 7 & 8 2014

Location: Mobile Toys Inc. 
909 University dr e
College Station TX 77840

Confirmed Judges: Nick Wingate
John Sketoe
Tim Goudy
Dale Fontenot

Saturday Competition Formats: IASCA Triple Point Event
USACI Triple Point Event

Sunday Competition Format: 8 judges, drop high/low score. Highest average
score wins. Top 5 places will pay out prize 
money. 

That is what we have as of this moment. As more details are finalized I will post them.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Hell yea!!! Been waiting for this all year!! 

As always lets have a head count for who all that is going to be able to make it. Either we can go dutch and put in for Rudy's BBQ again, or if Im not too lazy I can grill up something..  Burgers, Brats... Who knows.

Lets do like last year and post up class you will be competing in. 

*Iasca*

Rookie

Amateur

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)

Ultimate

Expert Solo

Expert


*USAC*

Intro SQ+

Street Q+

Modified Q
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)

Modified SQ

Modified SQ+

Xtreme SQ

Xtreme SQ+

Q= Sound ONLY
Q+= Basic Sound + SPL COMBINED
SQ= Sound & Install COMBINED
SQ+= Sound, Install, & SPL COMBINED

Intro, Street Q+, Modified, Xtreme SQ+ Classes = 1 seat sound judging
SuperMod, Xtreme = 2 seat sound judging

Lets make this a memorable one! 

PS This was Last year's event! Thanks to Scott Welch! 

http://www.teamaudioxperts.com/college-station-texas-6-8-2013/


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

just so you guys know...this show is a blast!
if you did know that, something you may NOT know is that I am not planning on doing the IASCA show in Conway AR for 2014...I plan to put my efforts into helping Pate out at this show and hopefully that would bring the IASCA entries from my show down to the show in TX. Some of the possible vendors are the same...this is easier on them as well. 
The Conway show may happen if a local shop picks it up but it would just be USACi.
AND>..I'm in on that BBQ again...it was good stuff.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Not a chance I will miss this one!


Iasca

Rookie

Amateur
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)

Ultimate

Expert Solo

Expert


USAC

Intro SQ+

Street Q+

Modified Q
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)

Modified SQ

Modified SQ+

Xtreme SQ

Xtreme SQ+


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Sketoe CANNOT judge my car. He breaks **** in it.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Iasca

Rookie

Amateur
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Ultimate
Ron Baker (Impala)

Expert Solo

Expert


USAC

Intro SQ+

Street Q+

Modified Q
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Modified SQ

Modified SQ+

Xtreme SQ

Xtreme SQ+


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*



basher8621 said:


> Sketoe CANNOT judge my car. He breaks **** in it.


Sketoe - Feel free to judge mine AFTER you break Steve's


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Iasca
> 
> Rookie
> 
> ...




Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Ok, if there are enough interest, we MAY be able to add MECA to this as well... So speak up if you want MECA as well..

On a side note, I know that the USAC classes will probably be different by the time this comes around but we will just keep it as this for now..


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*



SouthSyde said:


> Ok, if there are enough interest, we MAY be able to add MECA to this as well... So speak up if you want MECA as well..


yes, yes and yes.

Iasca

Rookie

Amateur
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)
Robert McIntosh - SQC + IQC ('12 Charger)

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Ultimate
Ron Baker (Impala)

Expert Solo

Expert


USAC

Intro SQ+

Street Q+

Modified Q
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Modified SQ

Modified SQ+

Xtreme SQ

Xtreme SQ+

I'll run usac if a class becomes available I can run in.


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Ooo, giving me a reason to head back out to Texas this summer. I'd love to make this one again.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Iasca

Rookie

Amateur
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)
Robert McIntosh - SQC + IQC ('12 Charger)

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Ultimate
Ron Baker (Impala)

Expert Solo

Expert







USAC

Intro SQ+

Street Q+

Modified Q
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Modified SQ

Modified SQ+

Xtreme SQ

Xtreme SQ+






MECA

Stock

Street

Modified Street

Modified
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Modex
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)


Xtreme

Master

SQ2
Ron Baker (Impala)

SQ2+


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Here's an idea. Build **** Sketoe can't break


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Just added meca to scope the interest..


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*



highly said:


> Here's an idea. Build **** Sketoe can't break


That is inpossible. He will find a way!


----------



## CluttsCustoms (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

I will be there this year in some shape or form.


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Ok....so we are working on the MECA deal! And yes there will be tasty beverages......Great food.....and lots of Fun for everyone!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

I am there!!

Iasca

Rookie

Amateur
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)
Robert McIntosh - SQC + IQC ('12 Charger)

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Ultimate
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Expert Solo

Expert







USAC

Intro SQ+

Street Q+

Modified Q
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Super Modified Q
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Modified SQ

Modified SQ+

Xtreme SQ

Xtreme SQ+






MECA

Stock

Street

Modified Street

Modified
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Modex
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)


Xtreme
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Master

SQ2
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

SQ2+


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*



Studio Civic said:


> Ok....so we are working on the MECA deal! And yes there will be tasty beverages......Great food.....and lots of Fun for everyone!


We had food last time?


----------



## barracuda777 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

This year I will no miss this event. Not sure in wich category, I am just working in my car now.
But be sure i will be here.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*



barracuda777 said:


> This year I will no miss this event. Not sure in wich category, I am just working in my car now.
> But be sure i will be here.


Christophe!! Man I cannot wait to hear your new beast. Your green beetle is still one of my favorite cars.


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

I'll be there.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

barracuda777 said:


> This year I will no miss this event. Not sure in wich category, I am just working in my car now.
> But be sure i will be here.


Buenisimo!! Can't wait to see you again! Missed you at finals buddy.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

basher8621 said:


> I'll be there.


Who said that you could come?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*



SoundJunkie said:


> Who said that you could come?
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Chong


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

basher8621 said:


> Chong


Ohhhhh....that explains things!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Born2Rock (Aug 26, 2009)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

**Chiming in, to follow this thread *


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*



SoundJunkie said:


> Ohhhhh....that explains things!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Yep. His decisions are questionable at best.


----------



## DeanE10 (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Updating for MECA 


*Iasca*

*Rookie*

*Amateur*
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)
Robert McIntosh - SQC + IQC ('12 Charger)

*Pro-am*

*Pro*
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

*Ultimate*
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

*Expert Solo*

*Expert*


=========================================================

*USAC*

*Intro SQ+*

*Street Q+*

*Modified Q*
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

*Super Modified Q*
Erik Hansen (FJ)

*Modified SQ*

*Modified SQ+*

*Xtreme SQ*

*Xtreme SQ+*

=========================================================

*MECA*

*Stock*

*Street*
Dean Elzey - SQ + Install (BMW 328i)

*Modified Street*

*Modified*
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

*Modex*
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)

*Xtreme*
Erik Hansen (FJ)

*Master*

*SQ2*
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

*SQ2+*


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

*Iasca*

*Rookie*

*Amateur*
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)
Robert McIntosh - SQC + IQC ('12 Charger)

*Pro-am*

*Pro*
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

*Ultimate*
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

*Expert Solo*

*Expert*


=========================================================

*USAC*

*Intro SQ+*

*Street Q+*

*Modified Q*
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

*Super Modified Q*
Erik Hansen (FJ)

*Modified SQ*

*Modified SQ+*

*Xtreme SQ*

*Xtreme SQ+*

=========================================================

*MECA*

*Stock*

*Street*
Dean Elzey - SQ + Install (BMW 328i)

*Modified Street*

*Modified*
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

*Modex*
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Robert McIntosh (2012 Charger) SQ + Install

*Xtreme*
Erik Hansen (FJ)

*Master*

*SQ2*
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

*SQ2+*


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

for the record, I broke NOTHING at Finals. lol
When I rip MJ's "Beat It" in your car at 105db it better happen! LOL
USAC classes will be more open than this past season. Todd is working on classes that cross better with IASCA and MECA both.


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Aggieland Invitational June 7&8 2014 Diyma GTG*

Hello This morning my friends......Talked to Jeremy Clutts yesterday....we are in the process of adding MECA to this event......Looks like all three ORGS will be there!


----------



## pjc (May 3, 2009)

I am in with hopes to compete.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

12 hour drive! I guess I can't complain since you guys just did it for Finals. 

I'm going to keep this in mind. I'd love to make it. 

*sub'd


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Studio Civic said:


> Hello This morning my friends......Talked to Jeremy Clutts yesterday....we are in the process of adding MECA to this event......Looks like all three ORGS will be there!


Badass! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

I am so pumped about this event!


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Me too. Had a great time last year. Just make sure there is 10ft to either side of my car to leave room for the 30 times you will ask me to move.


----------



## tijuana_no (Jan 31, 2008)

With Gods permission I will be there .
Class depends on what I take and drow in the trunk the nite before .LOL
But , I'll plan to be there for support as always .


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

You can count these guys in

Mike Johnson Usaci Consumer/Iasca Amateur

Rene Sanchez Usaci Consumer/Iasca Amateur

Samantha Pate Iasca Rookie

Lou Le Iasca Pro Class/ Usaci Mod Q

Lou Le Iasca and Usaci Expert


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm sure there will be an Okc presence at the show.


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

bikinpunk said:


> 12 hour drive! I guess I can't complain since you guys just did it for Finals.
> 
> I'm going to keep this in mind. I'd love to make it.
> 
> *sub'd


Just put on your bikini and open the sunroof.. not that bad of a drive.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## KP (Nov 13, 2005)

'It's BIKIN!'

Saving him the trouble.........


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

You positive about that? I was sure it was bikini...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Iasca

Rookie
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)
Robert McIntosh - SQC + IQC ('12 Charger)
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Lou Le

Ultimate
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Expert Solo

Expert
Lou Le

================================================== =======

USAC

Intro SQ+

Street Q+

Modified Q
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Lou Le
Super Modified Q
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Modified SQ

Modified SQ+

Xtreme SQ
Lou Le

Xtreme SQ+

================================================== =======

MECA

Stock

Street
Dean Elzey - SQ + Install (BMW 328i)

Modified Street

Modified
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)

Modex
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Robert McIntosh (2012 Charger) SQ + Install

Xtreme
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Master

SQ2
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

SQ2+


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

Pro
Joe Wallis (Audi A4)

Xtreme SQ
Joe Wallis (Audi A4)

Master
Joe Wallis (Audi A4)


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

IN!

My car just might be ready by then...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

highly said:


> You positive about that? I was sure it was bikini...


Erin, do you work out?


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

Just wanted to give a huge thanks to our first official sponsorship response! Big Thanks to Hybrid Audio Technologies for being the first to step up! This event is about Car Audio Competition, and SQ Being the Focus. We are excited to get responses this early! You guys rock!


----------



## 09tc (Apr 6, 2009)

I will be there, been out of it for a while and won't miss this one in my backyard!

IASCA

Rookie: David Tashman (1995 Camaro Z28)


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> I'm sure there will be an Okc presence at the show.


Lemme know if your attending, I'd like to try and make this one. Probably just as a spectator.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

trebor said:


> Lemme know if your attending, I'd like to try and make this one. Probably just as a spectator.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty sure I'll be going one way or another. Might ride with Adam and split the gas with him. Should cost me what, $5.00?


----------



## Gadget01 (Oct 20, 2008)

jowens500 said:


> Pretty sure I'll be going one way or another. Might ride with Adam and split the gas with him. Should cost me what, $5.00?


I figure about 55 mpg, considering the time of year- running the A/C, having a passenger, and 2 overnight bags. It's about 380 miles each way from OKC, so 7 gallons should cover it. $3/gallon makes your half roughly $21. You're not off by much....


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

Subscribed.


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

No way in hell I'm missing this...time to get to work!


----------



## Buzzman (Jul 26, 2007)

It's on my calendar! I can't commit as yet, but if I come this time I might ship my car and fly.  The economics and time seem to favor that approach.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Buzzman said:


> It's on my calendar! I can't commit as yet, but if I come this time I might ship my car and fly.  The economics and time seem to favor that approach.


I realllly hope you are able to make it again Don, it was real fun hanging out with ya!


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Birmingham AL - College Station TX
I20-W 684 mi, 10 hours 21 mins

Provided I get the car done by this time, I think I won't have an excuse not to go. It's only 10 hours, anyway


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

millerlyte said:


> Birmingham AL - College Station TX
> I20-W 684 mi, 10 hours 21 mins
> 
> Provided I get the car done by this time, I think I won't have an excuse not to go. It's only 10 hours, anyway


Good girl!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

millerlyte said:


> Birmingham AL - College Station TX
> I20-W 684 mi, 10 hours 21 mins
> 
> Provided I get the car done by this time, I think I won't have an excuse not to go. It's only 10 hours, anyway


You are redoing the car Ally? Plus, win top 5 and go home with some money... 

You can caravan with Kirk...


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

SoundJunkie said:


> Good girl!
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


Got nothing better to do 



SouthSyde said:


> You are redoing the car Ally? Plus, win top 5 and go home with some money...
> 
> You can caravan with Kirk...


"Redoing" may be putting it lightly... :laugh:

If I end up going I figure I might as well take the rest of the Bama crew with me, amirite?


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

millerlyte said:


> Got nothing better to do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YOUISRIGHT!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Iasca

Rookie
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)
Robert McIntosh - SQC + IQC ('12 Charger)
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Lou Le

Ultimate
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Expert Solo

Expert
Lou Le

================================================== =======

USAC

Intro SQ+

Street Q+

Modified Q
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Lou Le
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)

Super Modified Q
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Modified SQ

Modified SQ+

Xtreme SQ
Lou Le

Xtreme SQ+

================================================== =======

MECA

Stock

Street
Dean Elzey - SQ + Install (BMW 328i)

Modified Street

Modified
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)

Modex
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Robert McIntosh (2012 Charger) SQ + Install

Xtreme
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Master

SQ2
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

SQ2+


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmm....I really wonder if I could get my car/system ready for this


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Count me on for this! Hopefully I will have a system to compete with


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

BTW, the new USAC classes are posted on facebook. should probably change the signup section to reflect that.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

pocket5s said:


> BTW, the new USAC classes are posted on facebook. should probably change the signup section to reflect that.


Can somebody verify that the rules on Usaci's Site United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) - Store Order Form are the same as the ones posted in facebook. I'm not on facebook. eff facebook.  Thanks.


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Those are 2013 rules and are not current. The new scoresheet was just put up yesterday I think. The classes have been up for a couple weeks. 

The guy in charge of the SQ stuff (Todd Crowder) probably doesn't have direct access to the website. That's just a guess though. 

The classes look more like IASCA classes. There is an intro, a rookie, a pro and an expert. SQ only and SQ + install + spl versions. along with a couple of 2 seat classes thrown in. 

I'd post them up but work blocks facebook  If no one has by time I get home I'll be happy to put up the classes.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I gotta try and make this. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> Those are 2013 rules and are not current. The new scoresheet was just put up yesterday I think. The classes have been up for a couple weeks.
> 
> The guy in charge of the SQ stuff (Todd Crowder) probably doesn't have direct access to the website. That's just a guess though.
> 
> ...


Please do Rob! THanks!


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

here they are...


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

here is the scoresheet


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Iasca

Rookie
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)
Robert McIntosh - SQC + IQC ('12 Charger)
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Lou Le

Ultimate
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Expert Solo

Expert
Lou Le

================================================== =======

USAC

Rookie

Amateur
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Lou Le
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)

Pro
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Expert
Lou Le

Xtreme SQ+

================================================== =======

MECA

Stock

Street
Dean Elzey - SQ + Install (BMW 328i)

Modified Street

Modified
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)

Modex
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Robert McIntosh (2012 Charger) SQ + Install

Xtreme
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Master

SQ2
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

SQ2+





Bump for exposure..


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Rookie
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)
Robert McIntosh - SQC + IQC ('12 Charger)
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Lou Le

Ultimate
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Expert Solo

Expert
Lou Le

================================================== =======

USAC

Rookie

Amateur
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Lou Le
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)
Robert McIntosh ('12 charger)

Pro
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Expert
Lou Le

Xtreme SQ+

================================================== =======

MECA

Stock

Street
Dean Elzey - SQ + Install (BMW 328i)

Modified Street

Modified
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)

Modex
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Robert McIntosh (2012 Charger) SQ + Install

Xtreme
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Master

SQ2
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

SQ2+


----------



## decibelle (Feb 17, 2011)

Whoever is keeping track of attendees, put me down for MECA Extreme and IASCA Pro for now.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

remember for USAC you have the option of sound only or sound/install/spl...and I think pro one seat & two seat sound div also.
I'm trying to decide if I'm going to have something sound wise or not. Camaro makes 654 at the wheels and runs mid 10s in the 1320' now. Goin' fast is like a drug. Since I will be judging down there I obviously won't compete, but it would be cool to have something to show/demo at least.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

two pics


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

jsketoe said:


> two pics


Car looks good! Sound????

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jsketoe said:


> Goin' fast is like a drug. t.


SOUND is my drug.. SPEED kills, everyone knows that...


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

um...no sound yet...got a alpine 910 and some stock Boston Acoustics junk. but hey, it has a center channel. And everything comes from the middle third of the dash. LOL


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

So it sounds like an MS8

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

Things are really starting to come together for this event! It is going to be alot of fun, and there are going to be some of the best SQ cars anywhere at this show! Hope everyone has a great Christmas Holiday!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Like an ms8...yes.


----------



## Maldonadosqs (Apr 16, 2009)

narvarr said:


> Iasca
> 
> Hi I be There
> 
> ...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

New years bump for exposure!

Who else gonna make it????


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm still going to try and be there but with a new car and no system. 

Is Erik still going to compete?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> I'm still going to try and be there but with a new car and no system.
> 
> Is Erik still going to compete?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


Engineering the new build as we speak Paul..


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I will be there


----------



## dmazyn (Apr 29, 2008)

I plan on making this.

Iasca

Rookie
Samantha Pate

Amateur
Dean Elzey - SQC + IQC (BMW 328i)
Robert McIntosh - SQC + IQC ('12 Charger)
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)
Danny Mazyn (Kia Soul)

Pro-am

Pro
Cuong Bui (Acural RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Lou Le

Ultimate
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Expert Solo

Expert
Lou Le

================================================== =======

USAC

Intro SQ+

Street Q+

Modified Q
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Mike Johnson
Rene Sanchez
Lou Le
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)

Super Modified Q
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Modified SQ
Juan Maldonado (Mustang gt Red Colorado)

Modified SQ+

Xtreme SQ
Lou Le

Xtreme SQ+

================================================== =======

MECA

Stock

Street
Dean Elzey - SQ + Install (BMW 328i)

Modified Street

Modified
Harold Jones (Mazda 3)
Narvarr Gordon (Mazda Tribute)
Juan Maldonado(Mustang gt Red Colarado)SQ+Install

Modex
Cuong Bui (Acura RL)
Robert McIntosh (2012 Charger) SQ + Install
Juan Maldonado (Grand Cherokee Siver)SQ 

Xtreme
Erik Hansen (FJ)

Master

SQ2
Ron Baker (Impala)
Erik Hansen (FJ)

SQ2+


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Welcome to the fun train Danny, how ya been man?!?


----------



## pocket5s (Jan 6, 2012)

Got my equipment in today, so I should be ready by June. Coming for ya Chad


----------



## thehoff (May 7, 2013)

I'm going to try and maket his one too...hopefully everything will work out.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

pocket5s said:


> Got my equipment in today, so I should be ready by June. Coming for ya Chad


Cant wait to see and hear it Rob!


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

We are proud to announce that Orca Designs/Focal America has signed on to be the title sponsor for our big ol' Sound off! Special thanks to Nalika, Nick, Duane, Chandra, Kimon and everyone at Orca for making the commitment.

Thank Y'all


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Sweeeet!!!


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

There you go boys and girls!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Dammit, now I kinda have to go. lol

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

yeah i definitely wont be missing this. And its even at my old shop!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sooooo, who's got time to do my install while I'm firing missiles at terrorists? Anyone? Anyone?

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## jowens500 (Sep 5, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Sooooo, who's got time to do my install while I'm firing missiles at terrorists? Anyone? Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk



Drop it off in Okc. I gotz time at the shop.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

If I would, I would. I'm in Alamogordo until early may then back to Clovis. 

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

quality_sound said:


> Sooooo, who's got time to do my install while I'm firing missiles at terrorists? Anyone? Anyone?
> 
> Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk








...


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

Tommorrow Boys and Girls.......We announce the finalized details for our big ass SQ EXTRAVAGANZA! And it will be Glorious!


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

does it have anything to do with bacon? that's glorious!


----------



## Mitsu1grn (Sep 22, 2008)

Mmmmmmm. Bacon.........


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Darth


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

I love bacon


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Everyone loves bacon. Stacked high between two pieces of bread....

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## Studio Civic (May 5, 2009)

OK Boys and Girls here it is

Focal, Mosconi, and Illusion are proud to present

*The Aggieland Invitational Regional Soundoff*

Sponsored by Hybrid Audio, AAmp of America

Dates: June 7th and 8th 2014
Location: Mobile Toys Inc 
909 University Dr E
College Station TX, 77840
979-268-6066 (call for Registration)

June 7th: IASCA Triple Point SQ event (entry fee $40)
USACI Triple Point SQ event (entry fee $40)
MECA Triple point Full event (entry fee $40)

Catered Lunch for all competitors and full on splash area/bouncy house for the kids.

June 8th: Big Money SQ Tournament (entry fee $50)

Over $5000 in Prize money being paid to the top 10 finishers. Only 30 cars will be allowed to enter the Sunday money round.

Prize Money Break Down

1. 1500 and the coolest trophy ever presented!
2. 1000
3. 750
4. 500
5. 400
6. 300
7. 200
8. 150
9. 125
10. 100

Judges

Nick Wingate
Douglas Winker
Dale Fontenot
James Feltenberger
John Sketoe
Tim Goudy
Tommy Casey
Jeremy Clutts

This is a single seat tournament. All Judges will judge each car in our air conditioned bays (yes you can hook up to wall outlets for power). We will drop the highest and lowest scores. The remaining scores will be averaged. Highest score will win. 

We will also be providing a special sale to all DIYMA members between now and the event. Call or come by for Pricing! 

This is going to be the coolest DIYMA GTG/Car audio comp ever! Come to compete, come to hang out.....Just come and have a great time!

Registration is now open....Call Mobile Toys Inc at 979-268-6066


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

Darth Vader once put Chuck Norris in a head lock with his mind over a piece of bacon.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

jsketoe said:


> Darth Vader once put Chuck Norris in a head lock with his mind over a piece of bacon.


Too bad for Vader, because Norris ate the bacon while in said imaginary headlock and then punched Vader in the face with his real fist. 

Now for a real question:

I like competeing USACI Mod SQ +. Will there be a TermLab set up for the SPL portion of Mod SQ +?


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

Mod SQ+ is no longer is class.

Two seat is now Pro it is offered in Q and SQ+

Yes, there will be a term lab for the SPL portion.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

basher8621 said:


> Mod SQ+ is no longer is class.
> 
> Two seat is now Pro it is offered in Q and SQ+
> 
> Yes, there will be a term lab for the SPL portion.


Oops, mark me down for amateur 1sq+ then


----------



## basher8621 (Feb 21, 2009)

For some reason I thought you said Super Mod thats why I said Pro. Yeah Amateur.

They will likely judge you on sound, then install then SPL


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Count me in Bros...I can't wait, This show is going to be lots of fun!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Rick's coming too??? Dammit, now I HAVE to go. Rae wants to bring her X-Terra so she can bump her OEM Rockford system for you guys. lol

Sent from my Moto X using Tapatalk


----------



## fahrfrompuken (Apr 24, 2010)

Lol! Tell her to tune it up and bring it! I hope you guys can make it.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sstrong42 (Jan 28, 2010)

I will likely come down for this. MECA modified street.


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

Ive held off so far on committing to the competition but it looks like i will have all my ducks in a row and my car will be ready for my FIRST competition! 

I am unsure of which circuit to compete in. Im thinking why not go all out and get judged in all 3 circuits? Is this allowed? I believe I will have to be in a "pro" class due to me working in the 12v industry.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

///Audience said:


> Ive held off so far on committing to the competition but it looks like i will have all my ducks in a row and my car will be ready for my FIRST competition!
> 
> I am unsure of which circuit to compete in. Im thinking why not go all out and get judged in all 3 circuits? Is this allowed? I believe I will have to be in a "pro" class due to me working in the 12v industry.


Yes, you can do all three! Thats what I am doing...

For Iasca you have to be in "pro"

In Meca the car dictates which class you will be in

For USAC its more your choice where you want to compete..


----------



## ///Audience (Jan 31, 2007)

SouthSyde said:


> Yes, you can do all three! Thats what I am doing...
> 
> For Iasca you have to be in "pro"
> 
> ...


Thanks! Will it be easy for me to sign up on the spot or will this be a max capacity event?


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

SouthSyde said:


> Yes, you can do all three! Thats what I am doing...
> 
> For Iasca you have to be in "pro"
> 
> ...


For iasca you can be in the industry and start in pro-am. With USAC u can be in industry and start in amateur. Pro am in iasca should still match with amateur in USAC. Pro in iasca will dictate pro in USAC. Pro in USAC has three choices: 1 seat sound only, 2 seat sound only, 2seat sound install and all.


----------



## jsketoe (Aug 8, 2008)

///Audience said:


> Thanks! Will it be easy for me to sign up on the spot or will this be a max capacity event?


I would preregister via Pate at Mobile Toys


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

///Audience said:


> Thanks! Will it be easy for me to sign up on the spot or will this be a max capacity event?


*Mobile Toys*
(979) 268-6066

Ask for Chris Pate


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

jsketoe said:


> For iasca you can be in the industry and start in pro-am. With USAC u can be in industry and start in amateur. Pro am in iasca should still match with amateur in USAC. Pro in iasca will dictate pro in USAC. Pro in USAC has three choices: 1 seat sound only, 2 seat sound only, 2seat sound install and all.


Thanks for the clarification...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Just about 2 months away!! Thats it!!!


----------



## win1 (Sep 27, 2008)

Sub'd


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

win1 said:


> Sub'd


Sub'd you are coming? Or awaiting pics? There are a few guys coming out from California. Perhaps a caravan?


----------



## plcrides (Mar 21, 2014)

if they cook bacon its done on the worlds biggest bon fire in the world.hey do y'all still do that ,after that terrible accident? that was terrible.


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Official thread here...

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...june-7-8-2014-diyma-gtg-official-release.html


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

Finally registered today. I better get off my ass or I will be entering a half built car with the factory system!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SoundJunkie said:


> Finally registered for the money round today. I better get off my ass or I will be entering a half built car with the factory system!
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


umm read abovve post?


----------

